# Please help: Max distance from Penn 209



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm still beating this dead horse. My new question is: realistically, what is the maximum distance a de-levelwinded Penn 209 can be cast? Thanks for entertaining my madness.

Chris


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Iv wondered the same thing.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

37 yards


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Are you still using your*

ugly-stick?

I would try a little more stiffer rod. Bass Pro OM rods are great.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Ichabod said:


> I'm still beating this dead horse. My new question is: realistically, what is the maximum distance a de-levelwinded Penn 209 can be cast? Thanks for entertaining my madness.
> 
> Chris





Garboman said:


> 37 yards


 100' is your inshore/first "bar" setup. I get 1/2 that on mine. I only use it on pier/boat and its 30yrs old.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*measured my best at 106 yds + 2ft*

but this is w/a penn 209 that I removed the levelwind and changed to the aluminum spool then added a magnet. I guess I should be happy. 

Chris


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Ichabod said:


> but this is w/a penn 209 that I removed the levelwind and changed to the aluminum spool then added a magnet. I guess I should be happy.
> 
> Chris


That reel should come close to any other popular surf fishing reel under surf and peir fishing conditions, unless it is over magged. The rod it's own makes a huge difference as does the csters ability.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*I sorta agree.*

Kingfish, I sorta tend to agree w/you as the reel has served me well for 20yrs. It has exceeded it 'max' many times. However, I feel that the bushings may be a slight hindrance. I also have a Penn TRQ100 star drag that is a bearing reel and it will consistently throw the same setup 35 or more yards with the magnets set at a very safe level. It feels much smoother and tighter than the 209. The 209 feels like its always on the ragged edge it just never falls off. Thanks for the comments. Chris


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Ichabod said:


> Kingfish, I sorta tend to agree w/you as the reel has served me well for 20yrs. It has exceeded it 'max' many times. However, I feel that the bushings may be a slight hindrance. I also have a Penn TRQ100 star drag that is a bearing reel and it will consistently throw the same setup 35 or more yards with the magnets set at a very safe level. It feels much smoother and tighter than the 209. The 209 feels like its always on the ragged edge it just never falls off. Thanks for the comments. Chris


People tend to use too light a oil in bushing bearings. Try 30 wt engine oil or 90 wt transmission oil. Light oil tends to run out from bushing bearings and leave them dry, while heavier oil lasts longer. Heavier oil and less magnets may improve your distances.

Don


----------

